# buy alcohol for A&E.without license and football in tecom



## dhrcy12 (Sep 7, 2013)

i have student visa which said not allowd to.work😢 so.i think.maybe its liitle bit hard to get a license

and is.there.any place.to.play football.in tecom?

thx!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No, I don't think you can get a license. You will have to go to one of the shops where you don't need one in UAQ or Ajman,


----------

